# Van Gundy: Trade Wade or LeBron.



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Before you go out, hear me out on this. You guys know me, I am not the type to be overdramatic... Van Gundy suggested that Riley should consider trading Wade or Bron for Dwight. I want to hear what you all think. Do you all think Riley would even consider that? thatd be a huge backstabbing, and one of the two would be ticked. Again, I am not suggesting this, I just want to see what you all think. I wouldnt have brought it up, but even Van Gundy said it, so i'm curious to know how ridiculous the idea he brought up is?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*

:lol:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*

No. No. Sorry...no.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*

Don't be ridiculous. Those 2 arent going anywhere.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*

WTF? :nonono:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*

Again I AGREE. I only brought it up b/c Van Gundy did, and hes respectable. So i figured i'd just mention it. I completely agree with you all. I too, think it is ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Otis Smith, the man who talked the most trash about the Heat and Lebron last offseason, will put his tail between his legs, and not only trade Dwight, but trade him down the state? Over his dead body :laugh:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Fixed the title, just to save you from some potential trouble :cheers:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Van Gundy is such a moron. You guys are fine.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What would I give to see LeBron traded for Dwight


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Trade Wade or LeBron?*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Before you go out, hear me out on this. You guys know me, I am not the type to be overdramatic... *Van Gundy suggested that Riley should consider trading Wade or Bron for Dwight. I want to hear what you all think. Do you all think Riley would even consider that?* thatd be a huge backstabbing, and one of the two would be ticked. Again, I am not suggesting this, I just want to see what you all think. I wouldnt have brought it up, but even Van Gundy said it, so i'm curious to know how ridiculous the idea he brought up is?


What do the following players have in common?

Jabbar
Shaq
Ewing
Zo

That's right...Riles coached all of them...and won titles with 3 of the 4!

If you people honestly believe that Pat wouldn't pull the trigger on Howard for Lebron...lets just say that your kidding yourselves!

We have wasted the last 5 years of Wade's prime...and next season he will be 30! If you can trade the biggest fraud in NBA history for the best C in the game...you do it!

Flame away!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> What do the following players have in common?
> 
> Jabbar
> Shaq
> ...





Wade2Bosh said:


> Otis Smith, the man who talked the most trash about the Heat and Lebron last offseason, will put his tail between his legs, and not only trade Dwight, but trade him down the state? Over his dead body :laugh:


^this.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't like LeBron James. I don't like his game and I don't like him as a person..... but it's too early to be talking trades. Maybe 3-4 years from now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bosh/Howard and Wade or Lebon would prolly work best bball wise but this is not happening. Not even close.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^this.


If Howard tells them hes out (and that's a big if) no one in the league could even come close to a Lebron for Howard deal. They couldn't refuse...and if Thorpe got in the way...he would be canned!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That's def true, this is not your IDEAL superteam. An ideal superteam is a star PG, CENTER, and SG.. I still want to see THIS team do it (the big 3) and am confident they can


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

First, Riley would trade Wade before Lebron just based on age. Second, Wade for Dwight is a pretty good trade also because of Dwight's age and the position he plays. With a 3-4-5 of Lebron, Bosh, Dwight we would be unstoppable defensively and would be very good offensively. I would never want to trade Wade, but this is definitely something that would be worth considering, because it would be 3 huge stars when they are just ENTERING their prime


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Otis Smtih would go to the other 28 teams and probably even take less back, rather than take back Lebron, imo. Like the Lakers who could offer Bynum, and Odom or Gasol and Odom.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Otis Smtih would go to the other 28 teams and probably even take less back, rather than take back Lebron, imo. Like the Lakers who could offer Bynum, and Odom or Gasol and Odom.


If Otis Smith took Bynum over Lebron because of personal reasons he would be fired immediately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> If Otis Smith took Bynum over Lebron because of personal reasons he would be fired immediately.


Sending Dwight to their biggest rival, in their division, and just down the state, would not win him any fans either.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's go get CP3 with Bosh and Mike Miller.
Have lebron learn a post game and become the starting power forward.
Sign Nene with the MLE(if it's there)

CP3
Wade
James Jones
Lebron
Nene


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I would trade Wade in a heartbeat. Wade gets hurt a lot and has two or three good years left. Lebron and Dwight would be awesome together. This will never happen, thank God!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Job said:


> I would trade Wade in a heartbeat. Wade gets hurt a lot and has two or three good years left. Lebron and Dwight would be awesome together. This will never happen, thank God!


Wade has missed like 15 games total in the last 3 years. Kobe is 5 years older than Dwyane, and you think Wade only has 2 good years left?? Yeah ok


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I feel like trading either Lebron or Wade would eventually come back to bite Pat in the ass.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Sorry, Dirk isn't available for trade.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

nickrock23 said:


> Wade has missed like 15 games total in the last 3 years. Kobe is 5 years older than Dwyane, and you think Wade only has 2 good years left?? Yeah ok


If you count the number of games Wade plays hurt, a lot. In three years Howard will be in his prime and physically stronger than Wade.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is stupid. Wade and Lebron came together to play because they wanted to play together as friends. You gotta be kidding if you think that Riley would trade one of them.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade and James won't be split up, and I think Bosh is the most consistent of the three, so he's not going anywhere. Speculating one of those will be traded is, well, stupid. it's a waste of time. it's NOT going to happen - and why would it? In the first year of the team with this core, we were 2 wins away from a championship. Just 2 wins away, and we're only going to get better with Pat making moves in the off season.

sure, it sucks to lose the Finals, but can you really be mad at this team? really? Trust the players, trust the organization because they've taken us pretty far in just 1 year.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwight will be a Laker, Net or Magic.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL at Nene accepting the MLE.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> LOL at Nene accepting the MLE.


Nene with the MLE. Nash with the LLE. And we'll trade our second rounders with Mike Miller for Dwight Howard.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh Lebron and Wade arnt going anywhere. They made it to finals in a year where they were suppose to just figure themselves out, with a horrible PG Bibby and no centre. They sign a young center and a better PG (keep chalmers) and the heat are golden. Mike and Haslem will be fully healed hopefully by next year.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Van Gundy is an idiot. this team went to finals, they will probably be there next year with better players


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Nene with the MLE. Nash with the LLE. And we'll trade our second rounders with Mike Miller for Dwight Howard.


Opt-i-mistic.


----------



## AirJay (Aug 5, 2005)

There are two separate issues.

One is whether this will ever happen. The answer is clearly NO. Orlando is not trading Dwight to their in-state division rival. 

Two is whether if by some chance Orlando offers a deal to Riley does he take it. If it is Dwight for Wade you do it in a heart beat. If it is Dwight and scrap for Wade and Bosh you think about it but eventually pass. If it is Dwight for LBJ...you flip a coin.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Opt-i-mistic.


Joel Anthony is going to be traded for Kevin Durant. We need a sixth man off the bench.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I honestly believe there is ZERO chance of Dwight getting traded here. Like I said earlier, these guys were really the first big time free agents to come together and sign with the team that they wanted. They all came together, sacrificed some money to play on the same team. No way in hell Riley turns his back on them and trades one of them. Just aint gonna happen. I know it's a business at the end of the day but there is a reason why players like to play for this organization. They are treated with respect. That would be a huge slap in the face to the team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone proclaiming to break up the Big 3 has officially gone mental (yeah im looking at you, Jason Whitlock).

We were 2 wins away from a championship, in our first year together, with the Big 3 and not much else. Our best players are in their prime. We will be back on this stage and we will perform better next time.

Our time has only just begun.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Overreaction.. I think Riley can improve the roster enough to win 2 more games next year. Imagine if we had a center like Dalembert who can post up and pass well... or a center like Nene that plays great defense and can put the ball on the floor like a guard. Would be nice if we developed Pittman too. 
Joel would make a great backup C, but we were playing 4 on 5 when we were on offense.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> LOL at Nene accepting the MLE.


why? He wants to play in Miami, he lives in Boca. No state income tax. I don't think it's out of the question


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Doesn't everyone realize that this is the only year the Heat weren't supposed to win the championship? Assuming no lockout, the Heat are going to add better depth and have even better chemistry next year. I still fully expect them to win 4-5 titles in a row.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Whatever we get will be an improvement. We should have been NBA Champs. It's not like our current guys played out of their minds and we just didn't have enough. LBJ played like a scrub. Jason Terry outplayed him. Jason FREAKING TERRY. 

If LeBron even played AVERAGE, if he even showed up as "average LBJ", Miami would have won even with the corrupt officiating. 


Heck, in Game 2 in that "collapse", in the final few minutes, 

LeBron had the ball in his hands for about 150 seconds, while Wade had it for 40 seconds.

He killed us. Someone told me they even wondered if LeBron is involved with gambling or something. 

We can win next year, any improvements will be welcome but I won't be upset if we don't get the best pieces. We had enough to win THIS year. We need our CURRENT players to freaking play ball.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

ChrisRichards said:


> Whatever we get will be an improvement. We should have been NBA Champs. It's not like our current guys played out of their minds and we just didn't have enough. LBJ played like a scrub. Jason Terry outplayed him. Jason FREAKING TERRY.
> 
> If LeBron even played AVERAGE, if he even showed up as "average LBJ", Miami would have won even with the corrupt officiating.
> 
> ...


Corrupt officiating? Lol.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thing is, we could have survived Lebron ****ting the bed, if we had gotten Bosh about ten more shots per game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

No you couldn't have. Bosh did everything he could in this series and depending on him to win games for you in the finals is going to give you an earlier exit.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one who thinks things went well considering all of the crap that went down this year with the long list of injuries to key players and bumpgate and everything else.

Next season will be great


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haslem wasn't Haslem either. And look how much better we were with him at like 70 percent? If we can have some better luck with our core guys health next year, we should be even better next year, with no real additions to the team.

When you consider what we got from Haslem and Miller this year, it's amazing we did what we did, since those guys were suppose to round out our core.

We just need to find our way into a center that is better than Joel so Joel can go back to the Bench. Draft smartly with the second rounders. And maybe take a best available on ring chasing vets.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> Wade has missed like 15 games total in the last 3 years. Kobe is 5 years older than Dwyane, and you think Wade only has 2 good years left?? Yeah ok


1982 Jan Verues 1978 August? not even 4 years M F


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Let's go get CP3 with Bosh and Mike Miller.
> Have lebron learn a post game and become the starting power forward.
> Sign Nene with the MLE(if it's there)
> 
> ...


Are you nuts? Do the Heat not have enough perimeter players who need the ball?

And you make it sound like LeBron will just turn into a power forward for you overnight. Also, Nene for the MLE is insane. That's never happening.



sMaK said:


> This is stupid. Wade and Lebron came together to play because they wanted to play together as friends. You gotta be kidding if you think that Riley would trade one of them.


Agreed, and I don't think you should seek to blow it up after coming up short in the Finals in your first season together. _But_ if Dwight Howard is on the table, Miami has to consider it. He brings virtually everything the Heat lacked against Dallas (and in general). He transforms an already great defense into an absolute juggernaut, and on the other end he fits perfectly with Bosh. The thought of a front line consisting of him, LeBron, and Bosh, with Anthony and combo forward X off the bench, is just plain frightening. If I have the chance to trade Wade for Howard, I do it.



UD40 said:


> Dwight will be a Laker, Net or Magic.


I think we'd see him on the Heat or Celtics before we'd see him in New Jersey. Last I checked, Deron Williams isn't locked up yet, and even if Williams signs on for the long haul, there are more attractive destinations out there.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Bosh for Nash and Frye...

What started off as a joke post actually doesnt sound as terrible as I thought... but you would still need a center... Dump Miller for one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Nash isn't worth ditching one of the big three for. And Frye is horrible.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Floods said:


> Nash isn't worth ditching one of the big three for.* And Frye is horrible.*


shhhhhhhh.

While I agree that I wouldnt trade Bosh for Nash because of the age difference and mortgaging a LOT of the future... The difference between Bosh and Frye defensively is minimal, and Nash/Frye would stretch the floor and at least.

Serious note..

I said this on the Suns board, but I think that the Heat should at least kick the tires on Greg Oden.. if they got him and if he is healthy...(double ifs) that would be uhmazing for the Heat.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Suns and their magic training/medical staff needs to get their hands on Greg Oden. They'll be able to turn him into who he was going to be.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Floods said:


> Are you nuts? Do the Heat not have enough perimeter players who need the ball?


No. They need a playmaking point guard to get Lebron and Wade to play at a faster tempo.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jeez how bad would this have been


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> Jeez how bad would this have been


Trading Lebron would have been a disaster. Trading Wade? Depends on what you got back.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Trading Lebron would have been a disaster. Trading Wade? Depends on what you got back.


The original question was Wade/LeBron for Howard


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

and this was right after the 2011 finals


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LeGoat06 said:


> The original question was Wade/LeBron for Howard


Well, if we're assuming that Dwight still misses the second half of the 2012 season, then obviously that would have been a huge problem that year. I don't know that you're any worse off last season, this year, or going forward with Dwight than you are Wade, though. If I was Miami I'd take the package Orlando got for Dwight over either one of them.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If anybody cared about Van Gundy's opinion he'd have a GM position.



Bogg said:


> Trading Lebron would have been a disaster. Trading Wade? Depends on what you got back.


Trading Wade would in all likelihood piss Lebron off. Don't bite the hand that feeds... as they say.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ChrisRichards said:


> I don't like LeBron James. *I don't like his game *and I don't like him as a person..... but it's too early to be talking trades. Maybe 3-4 years from now.


How does anyone that watches basketball come to terms in not liking Lebrons game? It's the pinnacle of basketball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlackNRed said:


> Trading Wade would in all likelihood piss Lebron off. Don't bite the hand that feeds... as they say.


Like I said, it depends on what you got in return for Wade. If a trade does something to help your chances to win more titles, he'd understand and be fine with it. Lebron's a mercenary who came to Miami because they're well run and gave him a good shot at rings, not some Heat lifer who needed to play with his best friends before he retired.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> How does anyone that watches basketball come to terms in not liking Lebrons game? It's the pinnacle of basketball.


To be fair, LeBron has a much more complete game today than he did when that post was made.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luke said:


> To be fair, LeBron has a much more complete game today than he did when that post was made.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even then...How do you hate the way an unselfish player plays. Even back then he was playing pinnacle basketball


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> Even then...How do you hate the way an unselfish player plays. Even back then he was playing pinnacle basketball


I feel a lot more comfortable with LeBron looking to score in the last two minutes of a playoff game today than I did three years ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luke said:


> I feel a lot more comfortable with LeBron looking to score in the last two minutes of a playoff game today than I did three years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wouldn't 







Weird how some people defined his career by that one bad playoff series against the Mavs. Like that was the only series he played in.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This was one of those old threads that gets bumped and you go to it thinking, "God, I hope I didn't make an idiotic remark that I didn't remember."

Thankfully, in my case, this isn't one of those threads.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> I wouldn't
> 
> LeBron James takes over Game 5! - YouTube
> 
> ...


Spurs in '07, Boston in '08, particularly the first four games, Boston in '10 etc. 

I'm not defending or agreeing with chrisrichards, just explaining the rationale at the time. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LeBron put up monster numbers vs celtics in '08 and '10


----------

